# the journal of a girl called me



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

My names Zoe and by the way in case you want to know im 12. Im engaged to my one and only trure love. Im 9 weeks pregnaut with are first babby. Curently I have one horse a 2 year old dutch warmblood.So my job is running a stable for a lady who lives out of state and training horses for her. So im gona go and ttyl every one i feel icky i think im geting a cold or something.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

your 12???


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Im so dumb, I typed 21 backwards. Maybe i should give up on doing any thing after 10.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay, so this morning my fiance and I had the worst fight ever I don`t even know how it started but, it was over something realy dumb.It was kinda funny on my part though because I lost my voice and If I try to talk it sounds realy funny but, yelling sounds worse. So that ended with me leing on the bath room floor cring and puking. So funfunfun day so far.


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry.. Sounds like you've had a rough day... Hang in there, and here's a hug from me to you!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

star struck said:


> I'm so sorry.. Sounds like you've had a rough day... Hang in there, and here's a hug from me to you!


 my day is geting a little better, hope fully is stays that way.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

The second night sleeping at the fair has just began. lol fun fun fun


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

We drove back home today fun fun fun, ride.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

My poor babe. My fiance is sick and has a fever. Were moving monday or sunday depending if we get all packed.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

2 of my friends are sleeping over there place is geting painted.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Timmy was geting better and now hes sicker again. Movin` tomarow so finishing up packing.​


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Im gona be up all night packing i can already tell.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Hangin` with the girly`s later. I have a killer head ache.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Slept in today so now im wide awake, and my knee hurts.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Classes started today, now Timmy has work so im all by my self and 
Im realy tierd and I dont want to cook.


----------

